# Corsair LL120 RGB Fan



## VSG (Nov 23, 2017)

Corsair decided that having 12 RGB LEDs on a fan was not enough, and with the LL RGB fans, we get 16 addressable ones split into two light loops. Featuring software control via the Lighting Node PRO, these are all about maxing out on the bling factor.

*Show full review*


----------



## razorpakk (Nov 24, 2017)

You went through all that trouble for the videos, how come you didn't you make them with the fans spinning (the actual use scenario)?


----------



## VSG (Nov 24, 2017)

razorpakk said:


> You went through all that trouble for the videos, how come you didn't you make them with the fans spinning (the actual use scenario)?



I had the fans on a black cloth surface, and with the rotor not spinning it was a lot more stable.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 24, 2017)

flashy but also one of the quiestest when spinning at it's max speed. Not bad. But, given they included a Lighting Node PRO kit together with it for the Triple Pack is quite worth it's value as a separate kit costs $49.99 alone.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you for this review. Im in the process of getting parts for a new rig together and had been looking at these and the HD120's - for case fans that is. I am glad I didn't jump on the HD120s yet.

Its a real shame these aren't the best performers, but as case fans, I doubt these CFM differences make a big impact. I kinda do really want them  Yes, the RGB virus caught on. Can't help mself.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 24, 2017)

in terms of vibrancy, brightness & clarity, I find HD RGB Series the better ones. Sure it's slighty better than SP RGB Series, I didn't regret getting them.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> in terms of vibrancy, brightness & clarity, I find HD RGB Series the better ones. Sure it's slighty better than SP RGB Series, I didn't regret getting them.



Dunno, I really want those diffused rings on the fans and the NZXT Aer ones are utter crap both in noise and performance, Thermaltake Riing is another contender still. Kinda putting a circular theme throughout the inside of the build. AsRock Taichi, beQuiet Dark Rock TF on the CPU. Something different from that regular oversized tower cooling


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 24, 2017)

personal preferences, the HD120 RGB was by far the better one compared to LL120 RGB & SP120 RGB, in terms of airflow & static pressure. I've seen lots of "copies" of RGB fans, mostly are either too dim, washed out, not-so-natural color cycles & whatnot. Corsair on the other hand, did better than the rest of the competition, hands down. Not to mention has super flexible lighting options & customization when linked to Corsair LINK app.


----------



## VSG (Nov 24, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> flashy but also one of the quiestest when spinning at it's max speed. Not bad. But, given they included a Lighting Node PRO kit together with it for the Triple Pack is quite worth it's value as a separate kit costs $49.99 alone.



Note that the Lighting Node PRO SKU by itself comes with LED strips as well, which you don't get here.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 24, 2017)

Hmm... it's kinda shame to not include those with the fans...


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 25, 2017)

actually i like the effect, but there's a time where the effect will draw more power


----------



## VSG (Nov 25, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> actually i like the effect, but there's a time where the effect will draw more power



The LEDs are powered directly from the PSU, so you don't have to worry about fan headers there. It is going to be far less than an RGB keyboard, for example.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 25, 2017)

While they are nice fans they are insanely overpriced.

They have a kit like this 3 fans with remote for about $37 on amazon.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 25, 2017)

natr0n said:


> While they are nice fans they are insanely overpriced.
> 
> They have a kit like this 3 fans with remote for about $37 on amazon.


the looks and the brand is matter


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 25, 2017)

@natr0n while there are similar products for cheaper, do note generic copycats uses cheaper controllers, have less colours to cycle & has little or no static pressure. At least the LL RGB Series has some static pressure to push through the casing's filters.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah the price turned me away as well, in the end. The fans themselves really aren't stellar either if you see what's available non-RGB at a fraction of the cost. This RGB premium is just a bit too much.


----------



## skates (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you for providing this review.  I'm currently trying to decide on Corsair HD120 to replace the DIYPC Vanguard case fans in a pull scenario on a 360 rad in the front and like the static pressure, which is around 2.0 and close to the EK ones (static pressure 2.2), but Holy Cow, the EK Vadar fans really outperform it at 1500RPM, which I'll most likely use the most.

Does anyone know of a good RGB fan for radiators with CFL of around 65 and good static pressure (2.0+)?  The EK Vadar are not RGB from what I can tell.

Again, thanks for the timely review...fan comparisons are hard to find & techpowerup is one of my favorite sites, I browse it daily at work


----------



## VSG (Nov 27, 2017)

skates said:


> Thank you for providing this review.  I'm currently trying to decide on Corsair HD120 to replace the DIYPC Vanguard case fans in a pull scenario on a 360 rad in the front and like the static pressure, which is around 2.0 and close to the EK ones (static pressure 2.2), but Holy Cow, the EK Vadar fans really outperform it at 1500RPM, which I'll most likely use the most.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good RGB fan for radiators with CFL of around 65 and good static pressure (2.0+)?  The EK Vadar are not RGB from what I can tell.
> 
> Again, thanks for the timely review...fan comparisons are hard to find & techpowerup is one of my favorite sites, I browse it daily at work



You need a high fan speed for such numbers, and I mean 2000+ RPM. If one of the preset colors work for you, the Corsair ML120 PRO LED is your best bet for now. 2018 will definitely bring some more RGB fans, but note that people are increasingly wanting lower noise operation so companies are taking that as a hint to go with a slower speed fan also.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 28, 2017)

side note btw, both LL120 RGB & ML120 PRO RGB is somewhat inferior compared to HD120 RGB... in terms of airflow, noise, speed range & static pressure. Price as well for Triple Pack with Controller.


----------



## VSG (Nov 28, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> side note btw, both LL120 RGB & ML120 PRO RGB is somewhat inferior compared to HD120 RGB... in terms of airflow, noise, speed range & static pressure. Price as well for Triple Pack with Controller.



Mostly due to the higher max speed, but look at my actual results- fan specs on paper don't mean much.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 28, 2017)

but differences matter here for folks who wanted good performance & value. Personally I was expecting the ML PRO RGB to be as good as the non RGB models, but bogged down coz of how it was designed solely for looks instead of both looks & performance.


----------



## alvarobasi (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi!

I'm willing to buy one pair of these fans (LL140 or ML140 PRO RGB) for my Meshify C case. Which ones are the best option? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## VSG (Sep 8, 2019)

alvarobasi said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm willing to buy one pair of these fans (LL140 or ML140 PRO RGB) for my Meshify C case. Which ones are the best option? Thank you in advance!!



Without having any experience with that case and what you plan to use it for, it is hard to give a specific answer. In general, LL series would be for more RGB + some performance and ML series for more performance + some RGB.


----------



## alvarobasi (Sep 8, 2019)

VSG said:


> Without having any experience with that case and what you plan to use it for, it is hard to give a specific answer. In general, LL series would be for more RGB + some performance and ML series for more performance + some RGB.


Thank you for the reply! Nothing serious. I have an i5 8600k OC to 4.6 GHZ, aircooled with an NH-12US and a Gigabyte RTX 2080 Gaming OC. Just want a good looking build, as well as well cooled. I was askin this because in your reviews the tests were carried out using a radiator, instead of testing them within a case. Moreover, in the conclusion of the LL review you told that they are better case fans than radiator fans.


----------



## VSG (Sep 9, 2019)

alvarobasi said:


> Thank you for the reply! Nothing serious. I have an i5 8600k OC to 4.6 GHZ, aircooled with an NH-12US and a Gigabyte RTX 2080 Gaming OC. Just want a good looking build, as well as well cooled. I was askin this because in your reviews the tests were carried out using a radiator, instead of testing them within a case. Moreover, in the conclusion of the LL review you told that they are better case fans than radiator fans.



Yeah, it comes down to the extent of airflow restriction the fans will have to counter. These LL fans are not great when up against high airflow restriction, as with a watercooling radiator, but will do fine as simple case fans countering a case filter and some drive cages at most.


----------



## alvarobasi (Sep 10, 2019)

Hmmm is nice to know that. Yeah, the Meshify C has a pretty good grid on the front, so I guess I won't have any problem. My question was more about whether the performance difference between the ML and LL in radiators would be such inside a case, or if the difference would be that small that the decision would just come to visuals/silence. Thank you!


----------

